# Verbindung mit Router per Netgear Netzwerkkarte funktioniert nicht



## Da Hacker (11. Februar 2006)

Sehr geehrte Tutorials.de-Gemeinde

Ich soll für meinen Nachbarn das Internet einrichten.
Dabei habe ich die gesamte Hardware richtig eingerichtet. Die nötigen 'Lämpchen' leuchten und zeigen mir somit die richtige Installation an.

Boah, aber ich hätte fast die Krise bekommen Also das System dort ist Windows XP, der Router heißt irgendwas mit "Speed..." - sorry, kann mich nicht mehr so ganz erinnern - und die Software, die ich benutze heißt "Netgear". Dort wird in der Registerkarte "Netzwerke" angezeigt, dass es einen Router erkannt hat. Ich hab echt fast alles probiert(was ich halt denke), aber ich konnte mich nicht mit dem Router verbinden. Ich hab auf "verbinden" geklickt, aber er will nicht verbinden! GRR!

Daraufhin hab ich beim Telekom-Support angerufen und die meinten "ich hab alles richtig gemacht". Der wusste selber nicht, was da schief gelaufen ist. Ich bin echt verzweifelt und hab keine Ahnung mehr. Außerdem muss ich jetzt gehen. Weitere Informationen erhält ihr in ein paar Stunden von mir. Vielleicht wisst ihr ja jetzt bereits, was da faul ist. Schlimm ist eben, dass die "SSID" in der Netgear-Software nicht gezeigt wird. 

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus

Ciao:
Adam


----------



## metalux (11. Februar 2006)

Nabend,

schon mal versucht über die Windows Konfig eine Verbindung mit dem Router herzustellen? Da sollte dir der Router ja angezeigt werden und du solltest dich mit einem einfachen "click" verbinden können. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, das deine Netzwerkkarte eine IP hat oder der Router welche vergibt und nicht über eine MAC Tabelle läuft ...

Gruß Jens


----------



## Da Hacker (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo metalux,

sorry, für meine späte Antwort
Ja, auch das hab ich schon probiert. Nur das Mysteriöse daran ist, dass sobald sich das Fenster "Drahtlosverbindungen anzeigen" in Windows XP öffnet, erhalte ich sogar keinen Router angezeigt!  

Ob ich zumindest die IP meiner Netzwerkkarte herausfinden kann, hab ich gestern versucht. Also mal eben in der Kommandozeile "ipconfig" eingegeben und siehe da... ...NICHTS!  Nur der Satz "Es besteht keine Verbindung".

Toll, wieso kann ich mich verdammt nochmal nicht verbinden, wenn mir der Router schon in der Netgear-Software angezeigt wird? Und warum wird er in Windows nicht angezeigt?

Ich hab ja bereits im Internet mit Yahoo geguckt... ...keine Antworten. Durch den abschließenden Tipp vom Support der Telekom bin ich dazu gekommen, den Router direkt an die Netzwerkkarte anzuschließen - Signalstärke war bei 100 % aber in Netgear die gleiche Prozedur. Angezeigt wird der Router halt(nur ohne SSID), aber verbinden kann ich mich nicht mit demjenigen.

*Alles total komisch. Wer hier ein bischen Licht ins Dunkel bringen kann, ist echt klasse!*

Wichtig wäre vielleicht noch zu erwähnen, dass ich auch den "Speedtester" von der T-Online-CD installiert hab. Dort hab ich dann auf 'verbinden' geklickt und dann eine Fehlermeldung erhalten, die mir die Möglichkeit gab eine "ausführliche Fehlerdiagnose" zu starten. Danach wurden nacheinander einige Sachen geprüft und bereits im 2 und 3 Schritt wurde mir gesagt, dass etwas mit der TCP/IP Konfiguration nicht stimmt. Aber was soll ich dort noch umstellen? Muss ich vielleicht selber eine Netzwerk-IP bestimmen? Ne, das wäre doch idiotisch...

Ich werd jetzt dann erstmal - sollte keine Antwort kommen - so vorgehen, dass ich im Handbuch nach einer Möglichkeit suche, die Router-SSID herauszufinden(obwohl ich danach schon mal gesucht habe) und wenn das nichts hilft, deinstalliere ich die Netgear-Software und schau nochmal nach Windows-internen Möglichkeiten. *seufz*
Aufgeben kann und werd ich nicht, aber mit Hilfe wäre dieses Problem zumindest schonmal gegessen.

Danke für die bisherige sowie folgende Antwort(en):
Adam


----------



## metalux (12. Februar 2006)

Hi,

irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass das Problem beim Router liegt. Der scheint irgendwie keinen DHCP aktiviert zu haben oder hat generell eine komischen Konfig. Schau dir doch erst mal die Konfig des Routers an ...

Gruß Jens


----------

